# Wasserkühlung GTX 980ti SLI



## warawarawiiu (28. Juli 2015)

*Wasserkühlung GTX 980ti SLI*

Hallo,


Ich habe mir vor kurzem einen neuen PC zusammengestellt und bin mit dem auch recht zufrieden.

ALLERDINGS:

Er ist tierisch laut. Das kommt aber grundlegend nur von den 2 Grakas.....und tierisch heiß werden die auch 


Ich würde deshalb gerne die 2 Karten leiser und besser Kühlen mit OC potenzial (nur ein wenig).

Die CPU läuft mit einem Noctua DH 14 selbst übertaktet  wirklich flüsterleise, die Gehäuse Lüfter sind auch kaum zu hören, deshalb suche ich auch NUR nach einer einfachen Kühllösung für die 2 Grafikkarten.



Gibt es ein "Komplettpaket" für um die 500€ mit dem so was machbar ist?
Ich habe noch keine Komponenten dafür.
Davor selber Hand an zu legen scheue ich mich aber auch nicht


----------



## Elzoco (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung GTX 980ti SLI*

Welche Ti's hast du denn?
Cpu würde ich trotzdem noch mit einbinden, ein guter Kühler beginnt ab ca 35€


----------



## warawarawiiu (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung GTX 980ti SLI*



Elzoco schrieb:


> Welche Ti's hast du denn?
> Cpu würde ich trotzdem noch mit einbinden, ein guter Kühler beginnt ab ca 35€



hallo,

Ich habe die Gainward 980ti Standard 

Ich möchte nach Möglichkeit auch keinen dicken Kasten neben den öV stellen oder Schläuche aus dem Gehäuse hängen haben.

Es gibt bei Alternate hybridkühler, taugen die was?


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung GTX 980ti SLI*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Er ist tierisch laut. Das kommt aber grundlegend nur von den 2 Grakas.....und tierisch heiß werden die auch
> 
> 
> Ich würde deshalb gerne die 2 Karten leiser und besser Kühlen mit OC potenzial (nur ein wenig).



Hi,

Was verstehst du unter "tierisch heiß"? 

Welches Gehäuse hast du den? Ein Richtwert für eine Wakü: Pro 100W 120mm Lüfterfläche, musst schauen ob sich das Intern bei dir ausgeht, sonst bräuchtest du was Externes.


----------



## warawarawiiu (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung GTX 980ti SLI*

Hallo, die temp ist 90℃ und es taktet dann auch herunter.

Ich habe an sowas gedacht:
https://m.alternate.de/productdetails.xhtml?p=1120505

Das ist sehr gut bewertet, aber funktioniert es auch bei der 980ti?


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung GTX 980ti SLI*

Arctic Accelero Hybrid II - 120 (DCACO-V860001-GB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich

Auf Geizhals ist dazu die 980Ti nicht angeführt. 
Wäre auch interessant ob sich da Sli ausgeht und ob man die Radiatoren schön verbauen kann


----------



## HisN (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung GTX 980ti SLI*

Du könntest schauen ob Du gebraucht ein Aquaduct 720 bekommst.
Aber schon die beiden Fullcover-Kühler für die Grafikkarten kosten über 200 Euro. Das wird extrem knapp mit dem Budget.


----------



## warawarawiiu (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung GTX 980ti SLI*



HisN schrieb:


> Du könntest schauen ob Du gebraucht ein Aquaduct 720 bekommst.
> Aber schon die beiden Fullcover-Kühler für die Grafikkarten kosten über 200 Euro. Das wird extrem knapp mit dem Budget.



Hallo, so eine grosse und komplexe loesung finde ich eher problematisch, und ich wuerde die leistung die dieses system bietet nie nutzen wollen.

Cpu soll ja auch weiterhin luftgekuehlt bleiben und ich moechte ein wartungsfreies system.


Die oben von mir gepostete loesung faende ich am interessantesten.

Wartungsfrei
guenstig (170€ insgesamt)
Und laut kommentaren sehr gut (von 90℃ auf 40℃)


Die Frafe ist halt, ob das passt und ob es etwas aehnliches gibt das evtl besser ist?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung GTX 980ti SLI*

Bei dem Artic Cooling hast du aber sehr hohe Temps beim Speicher und den Spannungswandlern. 
Bei solch teuren Karten wie der 980TI würde ich nur Fullcover-Kühler nutzen. 
So "wartungsintensiv" ist eine Wakü gar nicht.


----------



## HisN (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung GTX 980ti SLI*

Und das Aquaduct ist von der größe halt relativ passend bei gut 600W Verlustleistung die abgeführt werden müssen.

Aqua Computer Webshop - airplex modularity system 480 mm, Kupfer-Lamellen, D5 Pumpe, Edelstahl-Seitenteile 33055 sowas z.b. ist schon relativ knapp meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach. Und da kommen immer noch 200 Euro für die Fullcover-Kühler und 50 Euro für die Lüfter drauf + 50 Euro Kleinscheiss (Schlauch, Verbinder, Kabel)

Du willst nicht wirklich Deine 1400 Euro Grakas mit einer 170 Euro Pseudo-Wakü versauen?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung GTX 980ti SLI*

Gut Hisn der Radi ist aber Overkill  

Da tuts auch ein 360er locker (sogar ein 280er würde ich behaupten, es müssen ja nur 2 Grakas gekühlt werden). 

Er will ja nur Stille und keine Temperatur in Nähe der 90°. Da liegt man selbst mit nem 280er Radi weit von entfernt.


----------



## HisN (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung GTX 980ti SLI*

Man sagt ja ein 120er für 100W Verlustleistung
Wenn die Lüfter nicht die ganze Zeit hörbar laufen sollen, würde ich nicht so klein stapeln.
Und am Ende kommt der TE noch auf die gloreiche Idee die CPU auch in den Kreislauf zu nehmen, wenn er schon eine Wakü bastelt 
Und dann sind wir unter Vollast bei gut 800W Verlustleistung die von einem 360er abgeführt werden sollen? No Way. Jedenfalls nicht leise.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung GTX 980ti SLI*



HisN schrieb:


> Man sagt ja ein 120er für 100W Verlustleistung
> Wenn die Lüfter nicht die ganze Zeit hörbar laufen sollen, würde ich nicht so klein stapeln.



Das würde ich nicht auf Grafikkarten beziehen. Da reicht ja selbst ein popliger 120er um eine Komplette Graka lautlos zu kühlen (sieh Fury X, und die ist mit Sicherheit viel Hitzköpfiger als die 980TI).


----------



## HisN (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung GTX 980ti SLI*

Muss ich ehrlich zugeben, dass ich zwar die Schlagzeilen "die leiseste High End Graka" gesehen habe ... aber in relation dazu was mit einer Custom Wakü möglich ist ....


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung GTX 980ti SLI*

Klar kann man auch übertreiben, aber er hat ja seine Anforderungen genannt. 

Er kann ja später immernoch jederzeit den Radi tauschen und die CPU einbinden.  


Und mal ganz im Ernst, ein 480er Radi kostet knapp 100€, damit bekommt man seinen ganzen Rechner gekühlt (hatte ich damals im TJ07).
Da muss man kein 300€+ Radi kaufen.

Radiatoren aktiv | Radiatoren | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## HisN (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung GTX 980ti SLI*

An dem Radi sind halt noch ein AGB und eine sehr gute Pumpe mit dranne und es ist kompackt und fertig. Das schien den TE wichtig zu sein.
Klar kann man das ganze auch einzeln kaufen, wird bei guten Komponenten aber nicht gerade deutlich billiger.
Rechne doch mal eine D5+ Deckel und einen Röhren-AGB dazu. Plus alle Anschlüsse.


----------



## warawarawiiu (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung GTX 980ti SLI*

Mir ist eben auch wichtig das ich kein "externes gebaumel" und kabel und schlaeuche aus dem pc haengen habe.

Ich moechte dass der pc weiterhin recht unscheinbar und leicht transpirtabel bleibt.



Was spricht genn gegen die kompakte kuehlloesung die ich aufgezeigt habe?
Dort habe ich doch nebem der wasser auch noch eine zusaetzliche luftkuehlung und alu-aufsaetze fuer den speicher......das sollte doch vereits wesentlich besser kuehlen als der eine kuehler der da jetzt drauf ist?

Der preis ist nicht das problem.....aber diese riesigen externen radiatoren und pumpen....das will ich nicht. 


Und ganz wichtig: cpu kuehlung ist absolut nicht notwendig, der noctua dh15 haelt selbst unter prime den uebertakteten cpu bei unter 60℃ und bleibt dabei fluesterleise


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung GTX 980ti SLI*

Wichtig wäre mal zu wissen, was du für ein Gehäuse hast.


----------



## warawarawiiu (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung GTX 980ti SLI*



Morgoth-Aut schrieb:


> Wichtig wäre mal zu wissen, was du für ein Gehäuse hast.



Also um ehrlich zu sein weiss ich momentan nur eines : es ist schwarz 

Ich mach zuhause mal ein photo


----------



## Nachty (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung GTX 980ti SLI*

Dann verkauf die 980 TI wieder und kauf dir die 980ti Aio Wasserlösung!


----------



## warawarawiiu (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung GTX 980ti SLI*

Hallo!

Ich werde wohl auf die folgende Lösung umbauen:

Sie ist leise, effektiv und kompakt. Da braucht man wirklich keine große Wasserkühllösung. CPU wird ja bei mir separat gekühlt.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qtRqmzRMar8

Kostet ca. 110€, insgesamt also 220€ und es ist wirklich ein ausgeklügeltes, unglaublich leises (wahrscheinlich leiser als so manche "große" Wasserkühlung) und effizientes Kühlsystem.

Das tolle ist ja, dass diese Kühllösung die vorhandene ergänzt....der normale ´Lüfter der Graka bleibt ja auch enthalten. Und die Temperaturen sind wirklich der Wahnsinn 


Leider momentan überall restlos ausverkauft. Werde noch ein paar tage/Wochen warten und dann zuschlagen


----------



## HisN (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung GTX 980ti SLI*

Viel Erfolg.
Wir hoffen auf einen Erfahrungsbericht von Dir.


----------



## warawarawiiu (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung GTX 980ti SLI*



HisN schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg.
> Wir hoffen auf einen Erfahrungsbericht von Dir.



danke!

ich werde etwas zusammenschreiben in einem neuen Thread mit ein paar Bildern


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung GTX 980ti SLI*

850€ Ist halt auch viel Geld 
Aber würde mich auch über einen Erfahrungsbericht freuen


----------



## HisN (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung GTX 980ti SLI*

Erfahrungsbericht von einem meiner Clan-Jungs



> GTX 980 Ti - verschiedene Varianten ausprobiert.
> Moin,
> 
> ich habe mich die Wochen durch verschiedene Modelle der 980 Ti gequält und vielleicht kann der ein oder andere von meinen Erfahrungen profitieren.
> ...


----------



## warawarawiiu (1. August 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung GTX 980ti SLI*

Liest sich doch gut 

Übrigens werden die Pumpe und der Lüfter trotzdem temperaturabhängig gesteuert, wenn man das entsprechende Kabel AN DIE PLATINE DER GRAFIKKARTE schließt 


problem ist momentan eigentlich nur, dass man das Produkt absolut nicht erwerben kann.

Überall Ausverkauft. Lieferzeit zur Zeit wie es scheint mehrere Wochen.

Schade.


----------

